# Reducing Inflammation?



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Mainly thinking about spots...

Is there any way of reducing the redness of a spot, i know there's no way to completely get rid of one before a night out. I'm used to them on my face a little, been on tablets for a few years with em, but i get random ones sometimes on my neck/arms that are really embarrassing.

Any suggestions.

inb4 'wash'

ps. not on aas.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Barker said:


> Mainly thinking about spots...
> 
> Is there any way of reducing the redness of a spot, i know there's no way to completely get rid of one before a night out. I'm used to them on my face a little, been on tablets for a few years with em, but i get random ones sometimes on my neck/arms that are really embarrassing.
> 
> ...


Wish i knew, i always end up squeezing them so hard they go so swollen and red then have a scab for a week and should have just left it alone. Would ice help get down the swelling?


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

Try Freederm gel


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

was more thinking quick things before i go out


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Nothing you can really do now

You can buy a product from chemists and some shops to help get rid of redness quick but it will cost you about a fiver lol


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

sunbedssssssss, pop them and then go on a sunbed and it heals it twice as fast.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> sunbedssssssss, pop them and then go on a sunbed and it heals it twice as fast.


Sunbeds not gonna make a difference tbh...


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Sunbeds not gonna make a difference tbh...


No they are trust me.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> No they are trust me.


Theres no evidence to say they do.

And NO they don't. I used to have bad acne and I go on sunbeds every week for last 2 years and im darker then you could imagine, yet it never cleared it up, what cleared it up is tablets.

It's a hormone problem that causes the excess sebum and the spots, end of the day the sunbeds aren't going to clear up the acne.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Theres no evidence to say they do.
> 
> And NO they don't. I used to have bad acne and I go on sunbeds every week for last 2 years and im darker then you could imagine, yet it never cleared it up, what cleared it up is tablets.
> 
> It's a hormone problem that causes the excess sebum and the spots, end of the day the sunbeds aren't going to clear up the acne.


youre right,

nothing proven at all.

loads of people try it, loads of people still have it.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Theres no evidence to say they do.
> 
> And NO they don't. I used to have bad acne and I go on sunbeds every week for last 2 years and im darker then you could imagine, yet it never cleared it up, what cleared it up is tablets.
> 
> It's a hormone problem that causes the excess sebum and the spots, end of the day the sunbeds aren't going to clear up the acne.


Well they did with mine they dried them right out, its the same when your in the sun, that drys them out aswell.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> Well they did with mine they dried them right out, its the same when your in the sun, that drys them out aswell.


Temporarly for what an hour :laugh:?

It's not stopping the problem. And btw tanned skin makes things show up more, so spots will show more, also blemishes will show greatly and also stretch marks etc any abrasions in skin will be highlighted greatly.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Temporarly for what an hour :laugh:?
> 
> It's not stopping the problem. And btw tanned skin makes things show up more, so spots will show more, also blemishes will show greatly and also stretch marks etc any abrasions in skin will be highlighted greatly.


No I used to pop them, before I went on one, then when I woke up next morning they be near enough healed, Yep your right about tanned skin showing stuff more.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

If and when i go on holiday my skin gets so much better, think that's got something to do with the salt water + sun


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Its the sun and sun beds do help with spots


----------



## Matt Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

Things you can do for the long term; go to your GP and ask for a prescription of panoxyl aqua gel, or something like that, and oxytetrycycline (again, likely spelt wrong) It's a gel and boxes of tablets, they'll clear you right up, all over your body if it's not just your face affected as well.

Also, have you tried running the tap with warm/hot water, rinsing your face with it and then instantly changing it to cold? Works for a lot of people.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Hydrocortisone. I was given some fucidin h cream which contains it for a spot/rash I got from some random insect bite.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Syko said:


> Its the sun and sun beds do help with spots


not proven mate, and it amplified mine.


----------

